# Shampoo without surfactants?



## MrBubblesworth (Jun 17, 2013)

I have a somewhat unusual soap question:

Where can I buy a simple, surfactant-free shampoo that only has a couple of ingredients?


Here's why I'm asking:

I'm building a shower stall to take camping at an event in the desert. This event (Burning Man) requires that no water be dumped on the ground. My intention is to treat the grey water from the shower and then mist the water into the air. This system will be used for a large number of people.

When I say 'treat the water', I intend on filtering the water through sand, then introducing food grade H202, then filtering through activated carbon. But before this grey water can pass through any filtration the soap/shampoo needs to be removed/precipitated out of the grey water (otherwise the filter system quickly gums up). In order to precipitate out the soap (with something such as salt solution) I need to know what ingredients the soap/shampoo contains, preferably just one or two ingredients and surfactant-free (eg: no Ammonium Lauryl Sulfate).

Thanks for your help.


----------



## dagmar88 (Jun 18, 2013)

:wink: All liquid shampoos are based on surfactants. It's like asking a recipe for soap free soap :razz:

The only option I can think of, is using dry shampoo.


----------



## Ruthie (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm not sure how people will  feel about their environment being misted with greywater.  And then where will that mist go?  Just being the devil's advocate here....


----------



## bodhi (Jun 18, 2013)

Ruthie said:


> I'm not sure how people will  feel about their environment being misted with greywater.  And then where will that mist go?  Just being the devil's advocate here....



I have to agree with this.  People tend to pee in showers.  

I second the dry shampoo idea too.


----------

